# Dog Allergies



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a schnauzer mix rescue dog who is licking hot spots. I took her to the vet who started her on 10mg of prednisone for 5 days and tapering down. It helped with the initial reaction, but she's still licking. I just put her collar on so she can't reach most of the areas. When we first got her and started treating her, I changed her to grain free which has helped until this year. Our grass is really green this year and she's rolling in it. I don't know how to make her stop. She's on 5 mg pred today and I just gave her a half of a zyrtec. I'm wondering if benadryl might be better? Any suggestions ??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sometimes Benadryl works, sometimes it doesn't. Since she can't reach the hot spots try putting some topical cortisone on those spots. It might calm them enough to stop the itching.


----------

